# Francesca Caccini



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

thought it was interesting to share
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=socialmedia


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> thought it was interesting to share
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=socialmedia







His Ave Maria made it to the classical top 10 in Holland, sung by Innesa Galante.
Some guy used it in a documentary and it was a instant hit .


----------

